# DirecTV says they can't put another dish on my garage???



## GumballRV (Jul 16, 2007)

I called DirecTV today to get an additional dish and receiver installed in my detached garage. The CSR on the phone kept insisting that I didn't need another dish that they could "just run coax" to the garage from the existing dish mounted on my house. I repeated again that it was a detached garage and that would mean almost 300ft of coax from the existing dish to the garage. There isn't a good way to get the coax routed to the garage, and I'm not burying 300ft of coax anyway. He put me on hold for almost 5 minutes and came back with that what I was asking for just couldn't be done. I don't understand how having an additional dish on the garage is any different then people that have a additional dish for an RV or tailgating. Does anyone have a dish mounted for their detached garage, or anyone run into this trouble with DirecTV before?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

To help you understand where DirecTV is coming from:

Generally, DirecTV is only going to give you one dish per account. If you want/need more than that, you'll have to buy it and install it yourself (or pay for someone to do so). Or, you'll need to pay for a second account. Your detached garage 300 feet away isn't your residence, and that's what your agreement for service covers.

Keep in mind that you adding a receiver means that they will collect an extra $5/month GROSS, and a portion of that has to be paid to the programming networks. Installing a second system on your garage isn't a winning proposition for DirecTV, which is one of the reasons why the rules are what they are.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nothing prevents you from purchasing a dish and doing what you want. You can buy any model dish you need at places such as solid signal or value electronics, both are very reliable dealers.

Installation can probably be arranged by contacting a local installer and working directly with them. Again, you will have to pay for their services.

Carl


----------



## GumballRV (Jul 16, 2007)

That all makes sense...I guess. I fully expected to pay for the extra dish, the receiver, the installation, and the $5.99/month for the receiver. All of which DirecTV would profit from. So I was a little surprised that they don't want to do it. Thanks for the suggestion to call an independent installer, I guess that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you tell them you were will to pay for the 2nd dish etc.?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Movers Connection would actually do that for you.

Yea, I know, its a messed up scenario, but thats the dept that would handle what you want.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

That does sound odd.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I had 2 installed on my garage last summer, right before ESPN gameplan started...


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Hate to say it, but have you tried playing CSR roulette? Another call to another CSR might just get you what you want. Consistency (notably the lack of) in the CSR tier is one of my greatest frustrations with DirecTV.


----------



## jbast (Feb 9, 2007)

A few years back I upgraded from a single lnb to a tripple lnb. The installer let me keep the single lnb dish. I used that one for my RV. Just last year I called to get my RV dish upgraded to the new Slimline. They did a system upgrade for my RV (less a box upgrade) effectivly upgrading my portable RV dish for FREE, yes FREE. The installer came to my house. I had my RV tripple LNB dish sitting on a tripod in my garage. He replaced the dish with a new slimline, left behind the trippleLNB. I later sold the old dish in the local paper for $25.


----------



## jbast (Feb 9, 2007)

I now have HD capability anywhere I go camping. I will be watching the Indy race with a bunch of camping friends in 2 weeks in glorious HD on my 32" Sony XBR


----------



## eswalker (Mar 21, 2007)

I had the same situation about three years ago. After being passed around from person to person, I was finally sent to the movers connection. It worked like a champ. I had a dish installed with no problems.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Order another receiver. When the tech shows up make a private deal with him to return on his own time and put up the second dish. Used round dishes are EZ to find,

Joe


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i have a slimline on my detatched garage, but i installed it myself.


----------



## DeathRowsFinest2g (Sep 13, 2007)

I had sort of a similar problem. After the initial install and setup my parents decided they wanted a HR-20 over the standard box. Long story short as told by the installer was to mount a second dish at the back of the house, we made a deal for $70 for the new dish, installation, and also installation is rooms that didn't have boxes. I gave him a nice tip.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I have two dishes here. One on the garage, one on the side of the house. The feedline would have been way too long for the far end of the house. When I leased the second DVR (HR20-100), I told them I needed a 2nd dish (as there was already an old 3 lnb dish there), they provided it at no cost last year. It is one of the new slimlines. 

So, in my case, D* provided two free installs and two dishes over a two or three year period, and the dishes are in two different locations. I'd call back and talk to someone who is capable of understanding what you need and why, and if you have to pay for it, fine, but they should still be willing to do it.

They have done this for more than just me.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I got a slimline on my house and one on my detached shed 142 miles away (at my campsite.) Installed myself in 27 minutes.


----------



## GumballRV (Jul 16, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Hate to say it, but have you tried playing CSR roulette? Another call to another CSR might just get you what you want. Consistency (notably the lack of) in the CSR tier is one of my greatest frustrations with DirecTV.


As Thaedron suggested I played a little bit of CSR roulette. It took me being passed around to three different CSR's before I found one that would do the install of the additional dish under the "Movers Connection". It almost seemed like my problem was outside of the script so they just kept passing me to someone else to deal with the problem. I finally found a CSR that wanted to help and understood my problem. Well anyway I am scheduled for a Saturday install, with my HD-DVR. I only have to pay for the HD-DVR, they gave the installation for free. The only stipulation is that if I move within the next year I'll have to pay a $100 fee to "move" my account. Since I'm not moving...sounds like a good deal to me.

Thanks for everyone's suggestions.


----------

